# P.Murinus bite



## Shampain88 (Sep 15, 2017)

After I got clamped on by an angry H.Gigas and had little to no side effects and just localised pain I decided I just had to experience the PAIN of an OBT bite... So I done it.. A few have seen my crying video but only 2 folks have seen this in its entirety... I was prepared for a bite and the T fell back in to her enclosure from about 6 inches high which was fine but in an uncontrolled environment if bitten you could launch a T across the room which is NOT good especially a heavy terrestrial... I was a curious idiot, this is not advisable EVER! EVER! Don't hate on this the T is fine but I wasn't lol, side effects for over a month, don't get bit folks... 



Immediate regret lolol

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 17 | Award 7 | Clarification Please 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2017)

Q: Do you know what 'beauty' is?

A: It's your innocence and purity.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't know if there's something wrong with you, my friend, but I really would love to help since I like you 

Keep all the venomous inverts you like, but don't forget, never, to read (or re-read) Dante Alighieri and Yukio Mishima (for me the last Samurai existed) books 

After gaining such noble knowledge, a gentle and strong wind of wisdom will accompany you for the rest of your life, calming your soul 

Amen

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 15, 2017)

Let me see.

A. Social insects - Schmidt Pain Index (Schmidt allowed himself to get stung so he can record the intensity of the pain).

B. Arachnids - I predict future Shampain Pain Index? Pokie next! pokie next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 15, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't know if there's something wrong with you, my friend, but I really would love to help since I like you
> 
> Keep all the venomous inverts you like, but don't forget, never, to read (or re-read) Dante Alighieri and Yukio Mishima (for me the last Samurai existed) books
> 
> ...


Hehe you sure English is your second language Chrissy?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Hehe you sure English is your second language Chrissy?


No. What I'm 100% certain about is "Death" and the fact that, in Ireland, no one drinks _only _3/4 beers in a Pub

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow!!! didn't it occur to you the H. gigas might have given you a dry (no venom) bite?? Any OW T can do that, and most of them can produce the same results.
hope it doesn't linger to long or cause long term after effects.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 15, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No. What I'm 100% certain about is "Death" and the fact that, in Ireland, no one drinks _only _3/4 beers in a Pub


Lmao very true...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Trenor (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't really know what to say to this. That is not something anyone should do. Umm... wow. 

Glad to hear the T is ok.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 15, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Wow!!! didn't it occur to you the H. gigas might have given you a dry (no venom) bite?? Any OW T can do that, and most of them can produce the same results.
> hope it doesn't linger to long or cause long term after effects.


I'm fine now, cramping is the worst side effect I found.. The legs especially I could barely walk for two days... Weird sensitivity to hot and cold too... Hot felt cold and vice versa for a good few days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2017)

This however prove pretty well a thing that is always, always, always a matter of discussion and where, in general, I end up 'disliked'.

Think: Shampain88 is an adult, IMO pretty 'strong' Scot man (and Scotland mans in general are badass builded good brawlers, uh), and probably healthy at 360°.

Check how much lasted the side effects he had. And think, despite the Mantra of "... no one was killed by a _Theraphosidae _so far" etc what can happen if said _Theraphosidae _bites a little children, maybe in a very delicate area such heart zone and/or head.

I'm not playing the "OMG! Childrens! Save childrens!" card now, don't get me wrong. Just a thing I'd love to consider as possibly extremely serious, even if such a scenario can be a very rare one/whatever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 15, 2017)

_I will not say it out loud.
I will not say it out loud.
I don't want to get banned.
I don't want to get banned._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12 | Award 1


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 15, 2017)

Well that happened..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Sad 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow... I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 15, 2017)

What do I say that you don't already know. I'm not gong to blast you. Balls of steel. Brain, jeezuz. Common sense, zip, nada, zilch. My back hurt and my butt puckered watching you take that hit. You made me laugh a little. 

Your H gigas set you up Bro, plain and simple. Your video should be saved and re shown forever. Yeah you were idiotic doing that, but what a great public service you've done for the tarantula community. That video should be the video forever shown. I applaude you why I smash my head against the wall yelling, "what the heck was he thinking!".

Hopefully the recovery is quick. My biggest MF OBT bit the guy I bought her from. He had cramps and spasms for 5-6 months after the bite. He said he wouldn't wish that on his worst enemy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 15, 2017)

Just when you think you've met the biggest dumb in the world, you log into AB to see this incredible candidate for 2017's Darwin Awards.

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 3 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 15, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This however prove pretty well a thing that is always, always, always a matter of discussion and where, in general, I end up 'disliked'.
> 
> Think: Shampain88 is an adult, IMO pretty 'strong' Scot man (and Scotland mans in general are badass builded good brawlers, uh), and probably healthy at 360°.
> 
> ...


I went to hospital and they gave me laughing gas, a tetanus and an x-ray... The laughing gas was pretty sweet considering by then my hand felt like it'd been hit with a hammer... Here's the thing though, I got bit on purpose, spiders always choose flight before fight it's kinda hard to get bit if you're not in and about them..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Sep 15, 2017)

For science!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 15, 2017)

Btw don't get tagged by the _Forcipules _of your Asian 'pede my friend, otherwise you would probably view the _P.murinus_ bite as "walk in the park".

They are on another level, pain talking... bad news. Like not even when Tom Sawyer remained mentally traumatized after spotting aunt Polly's underwear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Btw don't get tagged by the _Forcipules _of your Asian 'pede my friend, otherwise you would probably view the _P.murinus_ bite as "walk in the park".
> 
> They are on another level, pain talking... bad news. Like not even when Tom Sawyer remained mentally traumatized after spotting aunt Polly's underwear


I've got a wandering spider lol

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm also getting concerned about all the darwins I'm getting in this thread...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> The laughing gas was pretty sweet


Yes, yes it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Btw don't get tagged by the _Forcipules _of your Asian 'pede my friend, otherwise you would probably view the _P.murinus_ bite as "walk in the park".
> 
> They are on another level, pain talking... bad news. Like not even when Tom Sawyer remained mentally traumatized after spotting aunt Polly's underwear


Scolopendra dehaani is definitely a step up. Worse bite than any tarantula. Then to some scorpions like my little Leiurus quinquestriatus, the Deathstalker, can kill you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> _I will not say it out loud.
> I will not say it out loud.
> I don't want to get banned.
> I don't want to get banned._

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Scolopendra dehaani is definitely a step up. Then to some scorpions like my little Leiurus quinquestriatus, the Deathstalker, can kill you.


Ah, well... for sure. I was not even considering at all the 'potentially lethal' Arachnid/Inverts league

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (Sep 16, 2017)

@Shampain88 You were holding your phone upright and it doesn't show very well on my 16:9 screen. Could you do the experiment again, holding your phone horizontally? Thanks. Much appreciated! 

Seriously now. It was definitely a stupid thing to do, but very, very educational. We get many threads like 'I bought a OBT/Pokie/H. lividum as my first T. Does anyone have a caresheet?'. Thanks to your experiment we can now stop wasting time and just post a link to this thread instead of letting the question turn into a monster thread causing people headaches

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Award 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 16, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> my little Leiurus quinquestriatus, the Deathstalker, can kill you.


Pff..Mere childs play compared to my ex-wife... I do miss her lemon flavored pancakes.. They gave one hell of a head rush.. Deffinately worth all the vomiting.. She never would tell me her secret ingredient ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

14pokies said:


> She never would tell me her secret ingredient ...


It's simple: love. You can't make tasty food recipes without adding a bit of 'love' among "vulgar" ingredients 

This is my conclusion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rhysandfish (Sep 16, 2017)

This has me rolling around the floor screaming right now LOL. I think this is amazing. If you do more of these I WILL donate and send money to you to cover your hospital bills lol. Don't die though, cause then its going to be in the headlines "man gets bit by 3 foot brown recluse hybrid tree spider causing his brain to melt and giving his dog herpes!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

sasker said:


> @Shampain88 You were holding your phone upright and it doesn't show very well on my 16:9 screen. Could you do the experiment again, holding your phone horizontally? Thanks. Much appreciated!
> 
> Seriously now. It was definitely a stupid thing to do, but very, very educational. We get many threads like 'I bought a OBT/Pokie/H. lividum as my first T. Does anyone have a caresheet?'. Thanks to your experiment we can now stop wasting time and just post a link to this thread instead of letting the question turn into a monster thread causing people headaches


Actually, IMO this proves only the opposite. Proves that (brutal venom potency aside, but this is a fact we know) 'OBT' aren't the brutal eight legged monsters always depicted in the "legend", during decades. They don't necessarily *always* 'bolt out' when the lid is open. They don't try to *always *'threat pose' you when you open the top for feed/watering/maintenance.

Shampain88, obviously, asked for a bite. Replace what he did with the _P.murinus_ with the average NW intermediate and we will end to see the same result (different pain, of course).

This video proves this, to me. And the fact that Shampain88 has my respect for not giving a damn about other keepers judging him

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ehh, I'll leave my honest response. Is it a dumb thing to do? Sure. Am I glad you did it? Yep

This is a perfect video for people to watch that think old worlds are a joke. Anyone that sees a bite from a small juvie bring a grown man to tears that fast will see things differently afterwords. As long as you left a very detailed bite report and no T's are harmed, I'd be cool with you taking all sorts of chomps from T's. The extra info might even be useful for future research.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Sep 16, 2017)

I've been getting email notifs for every comment on this and pretty much every one is awesome. I'm glad to see that you're not getting crucified for doing that.


----------



## Ztesch (Sep 16, 2017)

You are crazy bro lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> Ehh, I'll leave my honest response. Is it a dumb thing to do? Sure. Am I glad you did it? Yep
> 
> This is a perfect video for people to watch that think old worlds are a joke. Anyone that sees a bite from a small juvie bring a grown man to tears that fast will see things differently afterwords. As long as you left a very detailed bite report and no T's are harmed, I'd be cool with you taking all sorts of chomps from T's. The extra info might even be useful for future research.


Future research on my corpse? Nah haha I'm done... I might pinch grab a big Asian and get bit on the leg... lol no way am I ever getting tagged again... Why don't you take the OBT challenge?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

Just for my sick curiosity 

How much painful was the 'mechanical damage' alone, caused by the _Chelicerae_? Enough for bleed, ok, but on a pain level?


----------



## cold blood (Sep 16, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Pff..Mere childs play compared to my ex-wife... I do miss her lemon flavored pancakes.. They gave one hell of a head rush.. Deffinately worth all the vomiting.. She never would tell me her secret ingredient ...


Lemon, perhaps??

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 16, 2017)

Damn man, when you sent me the second video I thought you were bitten by accident. Jeezus. 

You ended up in the Royal for the night? Or only few hours? 

Would you be willing to test the 11 other variants of murinus? For scientific research of course..

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## clive 82 (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> After I got clamped on by an angry H.Gigas and had little to no side effects and just localised pain I decided I just had to experience the PAIN of an OBT bite... So I done it.. A few have seen my crying video but only 2 folks have seen this in its entirety... I was prepared for a bite and the T fell back in to her enclosure from about 6 inches high which was fine but in an uncontrolled environment if bitten you could launch a T across the room which is NOT good especially a heavy terrestrial... I was a curious idiot, this is not advisable EVER! EVER! Don't hate on this the T is fine but I wasn't lol, side effects for over a month, don't get bit folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate regret lolol


Im just gonna go ahead & say it... Idiot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm glad that I now know never to let an OBT bite me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OliverWhatever (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Btw don't get tagged by the _Forcipules _of your Asian 'pede my friend, otherwise you would probably view the _P.murinus_ bite as "walk in the park".
> 
> They are on another level, pain talking... bad news. Like not even when Tom Sawyer remained mentally traumatized after spotting aunt Polly's underwear


Don't give him ideas!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Actually, IMO this proves only the opposite. Proves that (brutal venom potency aside, but this is a fact we know) 'OBT' aren't the brutal eight legged monsters always depicted in the "legend", during decades. They don't necessarily *always* 'bolt out' when the lid is open. They don't try to *always *'threat pose' you when you open the top for feed/watering/maintenance.
> 
> Shampain88, obviously, asked for a bite. Replace what he did with the _P.murinus_ with the average NW intermediate and we will end to see the same result (different pain, of course).
> 
> This video proves this, to me. And the fact that Shampain88 has my respect for not giving a damn about other keepers judging him


Not sure about this Chris. The P.murinus was threatposing so hard it was on its back...and it came up to meet the challenge...

@Shampain88 
How long were you in the hospital? 
Don't forget to add your experience to the bite reports section.
Other than this...I facepalmed so hard my head hurts. But it will be a useful post to refer to when a cocky newbie comes in with his first Theraphosid being a P.murinus. 
How long ago was this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 16, 2017)

Everyone's like "You're stupid" or "You're crazy", and I'm just sat here like "Compared to a lot of stuff that Scots get up to, getting bitten by an OBT on purpose is actually pretty tame"

Reactions: Funny 12 | Love 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Just for my sick curiosity
> 
> How much painful was the 'mechanical damage' alone, caused by the _Chelicerae_? Enough for bleed, ok, but on a pain level?


Not too bad at all mate although it was on the tip of my finger if it'd been on the joint of said finger it could've been different...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Damn man, when you sent me the second video I thought you were bitten by accident. Jeezus.
> 
> You ended up in the Royal for the night? Or only few hours?
> 
> Would you be willing to test the 11 other variants of murinus? For scientific research of course..


Hehe I was keeping my intentions to myself but why not share it? It was/is a stupid idea but at least I've put a video out there showing it hurts like hell and to be careful but most importantly they're not gonna kill an adult lol... Kids,elderly and pets I'm not sure... Yeah I got out in the morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Not sure about this Chris. The P.murinus was threatposing so hard it was on its back...and it came up to meet the challenge...
> 
> @Shampain88
> How long were you in the hospital?
> ...


I was in for about 8 hours... It was over a month ago probably 7-8 weeks... I was going to put it in the bite section firstly but it says I have insufficient priv


----------



## cold blood (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> I was going to put it in the bite section firstly but it says I have insufficient priv


AB did a great revision last winter...but failed terribly when it comes to reviews and particularly bite reports.

The fact that it told you that is just *terrible*.....bite reports have become so _needlessly_ complicated that I doubt more than one or to have even been posted in the past year....its become just a dead end.   Bite reports _should_ be part of the questions and discussions forum, this much is *obvious*.   Here they can be added to, and _will_ be read....as it sits now, AB might as well just delete the whole section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 16


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

Well, no matter now a specific 'Bite Reports' section, IMO you can always add in this thread all the effects/pain/etc you had, in a detailed way 



Andrea82 said:


> Not sure about this Chris. The P.murinus was threatposing so hard it was on its back...and it came up to meet the challenge...


Nah. I mean, yeah, they're defensive of course, as we know, but probably the KK was moved, the spider disturbed. Shampain88 touched "everything", the web etc it's absolutely normal. Every other OW's aside total complete pet holes (in such case, finger directly in the burrow-hole, lol) would had react that way.

I'm 100% certain of this and when you will end with one (ah ah, never say never my friend) you will agree with me that sometimes 'OBT' defensiveness was/is a bit 'hyped'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## grayzone (Sep 16, 2017)

Theres not a man in your family if you dont let it bite you on the face!!!   record that and ill be impressed

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## WoofSpider (Sep 16, 2017)

I think this was a terribly stupid and selfish thing to do. I don't particularly care about your well-being, but what if you had been allergic or had some kind of preexisting condition that caused you to be seriously injured or worse? And then if that made the media, how do you think that would impact the hobby? There may already be a record of the fact that your hospitalization was caused by a tarantula.

The only reason this hobby is able to exist is because it is mostly under the radar of lawmakers. Stunts like this have the potential to draw attention that we definitely do not want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Disagree 8


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

I want to point out a detail where everyone able to recognize a "Masterstroke" can not disagree.

First video. The finger "deciding" what's the best way for end bitten, just like the moving finger of a children choosing a toy in the shop.

Starts at 0:27 to 0:31 more lor less.

Pure finest innocent "Masterstroke"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nah. I mean, yeah, they're defensive of course, as we know, but probably the KK was moved, the spider disturbed. Shampain88 touched "everything", the web etc it's absolutely normal. Every other OW's aside total complete pet holes (in such case, finger directly in the burrow-hole, lol) would had react that way.
> 
> I'm 100% certain of this and when you will end with one (ah ah, never say never my friend) you will agree with me that sometimes 'OBT' defensiveness was/is a bit 'hyped'


The only way I will get a P.murinus is when it is a freebie. And maybe even then I send it back

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Sep 16, 2017)

I vote for a Phlogius sp. Goliath next.  We need more data  on Australian tarantulas!  Also, Linothele megatheloides, although that's not a tarantula.  I'm not sure how bad L. megatheloides would be, but as a funnel web spider, it seems to have a foreboding reputation.  We need to know!  For science!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 16, 2017)

WoofSpider said:


> I think this was a terribly stupid and selfish thing to do. I don't particularly care about your well-being, but what if you had been allergic or had some kind of preexisting condition that caused you to be seriously injured or worse? And then if that made the media, how do you think that would impact the hobby? There may already be a record of the fact that your hospitalization was caused by a tarantula.
> 
> The only reason this hobby is able to exist is because it is mostly under the radar of lawmakers. Stunts like this have the potential to draw attention that we definitely do not want.


I'm sorry but I disagree, pain was the only real consequence as far as the hospital was concerned, that's a good thing... There's been many people who've been bitten and went to hospital with no serious repercussions... Take Rob C for example... It's thoughts like yours that are bad for the hobby, scaremongering about allergic reactions when it should be common knowledge T venom does not have enough proteins to cause allergy... I appreciate your opinion though..

Reactions: Like 5 | Dislike 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> The only way I will get a P.murinus is when it is a freebie. And maybe even then I send it back


Oh, lovely oh so lovely heresy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, lovely oh so lovely heresy


What could be better than the Queen? I already have the highest of them all, so shut it Prophet!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> T venom does not have enough proteins to cause allergy


_"Anaphylaxis can occur in response to almost any foreign substance.[17] Common triggers include venom from insect bites or stings, foods, and medication.[8][18] Foods are the most common trigger in children and young adults while medications and insect bites and stings are more common in older adults.[3]"_
_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphylaxis
_
While Wikipedia is by no means a leading authority on (anything) medical conditions, it's a start.


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Future research on my corpse? Nah haha I'm done... I might pinch grab a big Asian and get bit on the leg... lol no way am I ever getting tagged again... Why don't you take the OBT challenge?


Lmao, I kinda figured that was the case. I think I'll take a major pass on the OBT challenge .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> I'm sorry but I disagree, pain was the only real consequence as far as the hospital was concerned, that's a good thing... There's been many people who've been bitten and went to hospital with no serious repercussions... Take Rob C for example... It's thoughts like yours that are bad for the hobby, scaremongering about allergic reactions when it should be common knowledge T venom does not have enough proteins to cause allergy... I appreciate your opinion though..





darkness975 said:


> _"Anaphylaxis can occur in response to almost any foreign substance.[17] Common triggers include venom from insect bites or stings, foods, and medication.[8][18] Foods are the most common trigger in children and young adults while medications and insect bites and stings are more common in older adults.[3]"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphylaxis
> _
> While Wikipedia is by no means a leading authority on (anything) medical conditions, it's a start.


There is no real conclusion, but here's the detailed version:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/tarantula-venom-and-anaphylaxis.287185/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 16, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> What could be better than the Queen? I already have the highest of them all, so shut it Prophet!


Ah ah, ain't the *Prophet *my friend  just the first, devoted, *Goddess** humble Priest u_u

According to the _Liturgy _ of the sacred book of "Hissing Revelations", a sacred _Tomo _found once by me during a trip in Eastern Africa dry Savannah, _P.murinus_ is the *Goddess** *Prophet *

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)



P.S

"Why did you kill the Princess", oh hissing orange *Prophet*?


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 16, 2017)

The bite made my arm hurt and i wasn't even the one there.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 16, 2017)

Just aswell healthcare is still free in Scotland.... for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Sep 16, 2017)

I mean...what were u expecting though lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 16, 2017)

You should do YouTube video of T bites, you'll get millions of views, shares/FB likes lol.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 16, 2017)

The last time I heard a Scot say the S-word was during the beheading of Mary the Queen of Scot. The axe missed most of her neck and she said S***, be on with it lad will ye?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 16, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Why don't you take the OBT challenge?


I might go for the C. huahini challenge after my girl has moulted

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 16, 2017)

I ACCEPT THE CHALLENGE. ALLOWED MYSELF TO GET TAGGED BY THIS MONSTROSITY. I'M OKAY, BUT IT WAS VERY PAINFUL.
<Removed for Copyright violation>

Disclaimer: Photo courtesy google images.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Helpful 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 16, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I'm glad that I now know never to let an OBT bite me.


Same here. I didn't know that _before_ I watched this video. But _now_ I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boina (Sep 16, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> "Anaphylaxis can occur in response to almost any foreign substance.[17]


Well, that's technically right... Some substances, however, are much more likely to be allergens than others - with proteins being much much more likely allergens than anything else and even among proteins not all are created equally allergenic. From what we know tarantula venom has low allergenic potential (see the link Andrea provided) and allergies to tarantula venom have never been described. Moreover, an allergic reaction does not occur at first exposure - he would need to be bitten twice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 2 | Award 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 16, 2017)

boina said:


> Moreover, an allergic reaction does not occur at first exposure - *he would need to be bitten twice*.


@Shampain88, you heard the science lady.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Lollipop 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 16, 2017)

Let us not throw or use the term "anaphylaxis" with wanton abandon. Anaphylactic shock is a complication of an allergic reaction. You don't exactly immediately develop anaphylaxis if you are allergic to tarantula venom (which is already unlikely for reasons noted above), just as how you don't immediately develop hypovolemic (a.k.a. hemorrhagic) shock after getting cut by a knife. But of course, you still need to be on your guard for symptoms, as envenomation via intravenous (blood vessel), subcutaneous or probably intramuscular routes facilitate the faster systemic spread of an allergen. But still, we think too much of anaphylaxis when no one can even name a person who experienced it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 17, 2017)

boina said:


> Moreover, an allergic reaction *does not* occur at first exposure - he would need to be bitten twice.


**may not

*


----------



## boina (Sep 17, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> **may not
> 
> *


No, does not. You need to be sensitized first. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK10756/

Allergic reactions at first exposure are extremely rare and involve cross reactions and cross reactions to tarantula venom is more than unlikely.
Yes, an allergic reaction at first exposure is not completely impossible - in medicine nothing ever is completely impossible - just extremely unlikely, as in: Please write a medical report about it if it happens, because reports are so rare. Why do people always want to include the most unlikely scenarios in their evaluations??

(This 'may not' you find on all the american allergy sites is American doctors protecting themselves from law suits...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 17, 2017)

boina said:


> No, does not. You need to be sensitized first.





boina said:


> Yes, an allergic reaction at first exposure is not completely impossible - in medicine nothing ever is completely impossible - just extremely unlikely


So what is it now? 

I agree with you on the level of possibility, but I surely did not want to resist a chance to rattle your cage either.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 17, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> So what is it now?
> 
> I agree with you on the level of possibility, but I surely did not want to resist a chance to rattle your cage either.


I'm so triggered right now.


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Sep 18, 2017)

I feel like you should make a bite report if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 18, 2017)

Nepenthe56 said:


> I feel like you should make a bite report if you haven't done so already.


I think the videos make any report rather superfluous.

Quote: _"Ebsolootle insene pene!"_

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Thistles (Sep 18, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> I think the videos make any report rather superfluous.
> 
> Quote: _"Ebsolootle insene pene!"_


I'm crying with laughter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SingaporeB (Sep 18, 2017)

I watched the video expecting to see the OBT clamped onto his finger. I never saw that because it never happened.

There won't be a bite report because no bite occurred. If he attempts to leave a bite report it should be removed.

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Disagree 4 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> I watched the video expecting to see the OBT clamped onto his finger. I never saw that because it never happened.
> 
> There won't be a bite report because no bite occurred. If he attempts to leave a bite report it should be removed.


I think you probably need to (re)watch this well, man:






At the end, more or less at 0:40 if you pause you can see the 'OBT' out of the enclosure clearly.

Here my screenshot v



If the _P.murinus_ didn't tagged him and (according to your words) everything is 'fake', clearly Shampain88 had the Goddess of Luck on his side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## SingaporeB (Sep 18, 2017)

No luck involved. You're not familiar with cameras. His finger is at least several inches from the OBT. Show this video to a YouTuber who does camera reviews and such and they will easily debunk it as fake. Maybe Tony Northrup?

The blood looks like red water paint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 5 | Disagree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> No luck involved. You're not familiar with cameras. His finger is at least several inches from the OBT. Show this video to a YouTuber who does camera reviews and such and they will easily debunk it as fake. Maybe Tony Northrup?
> 
> The blood looks like red water paint.


"several inches", man?

Here we can see that one of the legs is basically on the nail v

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SingaporeB (Sep 18, 2017)

No it isn't. You do not understand depth of field. People take pictures all the time of rattlesnakes on a hook and the snake looks huge and they post the pic claiming it's over nine feet. It's a depth of field trick.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> I watched the video expecting to see the OBT clamped onto his finger. I never saw that because it never happened.
> 
> There won't be a bite report because no bite occurred. If he attempts to leave a bite report it should be removed.


Dear seven Hells, 
please let it rain face-palms. Thank you.

Sincerely,
Kendricks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 18, 2017)

Also troll is gonna troll no matter what screen shots you show to them but I got this really great screen cap while pausing and thought it'd be a waste not to share it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> No it isn't. You do not understand depth of field. People take pictures all the time of rattlesnakes on a hook and the snake looks huge and they post the pic claiming it's over nine feet. It's a depth of field trick.


By the way, jet fuel can't melt steel beams! EVER THOUGHT OF THAT? NO? YEAH WELL... DUH!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 18, 2017)

C'mon guys, enough is enough.  I don't know why you're criticizing the OP?  Heck, during my police career every time they issued new firearms I shot myself with it to make sure it would really work if I used it.  That's a thing right???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> No it isn't. You do not understand depth of field. People take pictures all the time of rattlesnakes on a hook and the snake looks huge and they post the pic claiming it's over nine feet. It's a depth of field trick.


Watch well those screenshots considering how much "insanely fast" can be a pissed off to the Zenith level _P.murinus_ (because you know how much defensive and fast they are since you keep/have kept those, right?).

Because *clearly *Shampain88 pissed off (to say the least) the bugger... or didn't happend as well even that?

Consider this, then you are free to think that was a 'staged/fake' event.

I fail to realize what there's to "Debunk" (such a big word/term to use btw, since we aren't talking about science, vaccines, 'Fake News' or else) into a spider bite, a thing that can happens, when, actually, someone loves to keep spiders and other venomous inverts at home.

Granted, I have reasons to believe that 99.99% of the users here wouldn't do something like that, but every of us, despite our level of experience etc, are technically at "bite risk", always.

Your point, aside saying "didn't happened", "you know nothing of cameras" or mentioning "video edit/technology guru", what is, one moment, man?

Because for 'Debunk' something, *words only* aren't enough.

At least if you said something like: "Shampain88, upload the picture of Docs medical report, thanks" that would had been 'reasonable' (still not everyone keeps everything).

You are the one that need to prove, with facts, what you are saying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 18, 2017)

FrDoc said:


> C'mon guys, enough is enough.  I don't know why you're criticizing the OP?  Heck, during my police career every time they issued new firearms I shot myself with it to make sure it would really work if I used it.  That's a thing right???


Right and while training to be a doctor you have to perform a spinal tap on yourself so you can tell everyone it hurts real bad.


----------



## Shampain88 (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> I watched the video expecting to see the OBT clamped onto his finger. I never saw that because it never happened.
> 
> There won't be a bite report because no bite occurred. If he attempts to leave a bite report it should be removed.


I was expecting some backlash but not this... Copy the video link go onto YouTube skip to 35secs and put playback speed to .25 and you'll see it on my finger... sigh...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Thistles (Sep 18, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> No it isn't. You do not understand depth of field. People take pictures all the time of rattlesnakes on a hook and the snake looks huge and they post the pic claiming it's over nine feet. It's a depth of field trick.


I think you're dramatically overestimating the brainpower that went into this vid. You're way on the wrong end of the bell curve with this.
No offense, Shampain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 18, 2017)

Thistles said:


> I think you're dramatically overestimating the brainpower that went into this vid. You're way on the wrong end of the bell curve with this.
> No offense, Shampain.


LOL, that's what I was thinking too.

If he were to pause the video, jump to 34 sec mark, then on the video speed setting turn it down to .25 and press play you can see the thing come out and get all over the dude's hand. Then the screaming and crying starts up.

I see those "Hey Dude hold my beer!" type vids all the time. Not a lot of high end video trickery going on there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Sep 18, 2017)

WoofSpider said:


> I think this was a terribly stupid and selfish thing to do. I don't particularly care about your well-being, but what if you had been allergic or had some kind of preexisting condition that caused you to be seriously injured or worse? And then if that made the media, how do you think that would impact the hobby? There may already be a record of the fact that your hospitalization was caused by a tarantula.
> 
> The only reason this hobby is able to exist is because it is mostly under the radar of lawmakers. Stunts like this have the potential to draw attention that we definitely do not want.


we all agree it was stupid, but at the very least it can be used as a Reasoning when trying to explain to new hobbiest and keepers why they SHOULDNT jump the gun on these guys. 

too many times people rush into OW's(at one point i was a culprit of this myself) and honestly this video might steer them away from them a this. i know if i had seen this a while back, i would have had second, third and even fourth thoughts about getting a OBT when i did. 
me, and many people like me, we know its back, but theres only so much text on a screen can really convey when it comes to bite reports and such. actually SEEING the pain and hearing/seeing a fully grown man visibly tremble and cry, and want to go to the hospital is a much bigger eye opener then just reading the worlds "extreme pain in the appendage that was bit, lots of nausea and constantly sweating" 

it has so much more of a profound effect in video form like this. 

sure its dumb, and even a little selfish, nobody is doubting that, but HOPEFULLY this video can be used to prevent other, less experienced owners from having this happen and having a more detrimental effect on the hobby. 

because honestly, whats worse then 1 Adult male getting bit and going to the hospital? 
1 adult male getting bit, throwing the tarantula, Then 1 Child getting bit as well as the Family dog, and having it all over the news that a "vicious highly venomous Pet spider kills 2 and injuries one in a suburban home" 


essentially, Dumb? yea. Stupid? yes. Should he have done it? no. was it selfish? sure yea. 
but at the same time, can this be used to help the hobby and community? Yes. 
could this potentially steer younger/less experienced/ new hobbiest from rushing into OW's?  Yes. 
Can this be used in an Educational way? Yes. 

and on top of all that, can this, as a group of similar hobbiest, use this every now and then to get a good laugh? Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Stormsky (Sep 19, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> No luck involved. You're not familiar with cameras. His finger is at least several inches from the OBT. Show this video to a YouTuber who does camera reviews and such and they will easily debunk it as fake. Maybe Tony Northrup?
> 
> The blood looks like red water paint.


You're totally right. Obviously you should create a proper video of you actually getting bit by an OBT so you can prove to everyone how fake this is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 19, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> I watched the video expecting to see the OBT clamped onto his finger. I never saw that because it never happened.
> 
> There won't be a bite report because no bite occurred. If he attempts to leave a bite report it should be removed.


You know Theraphosidae jump right?

Obvious troll is obvious.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> You know Theraphosidae jump right?
> 
> Obvious troll is obvious.


I don't think so, Andrea.
While it is difficult to grasp for sane people, there are a ton of meat bags out there that really believe the weirdest and most absurd things, seeing a conspiracy in and behind absolutely everything.
They don't do this to rattle anyone's cage, they firmly believe this, due to mental health problems.

It's not funny, nor trolling - just really sad. 
And a bit creepy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 19, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> I don't think so, Andrea.
> While it is difficult to grasp for sane people, there are a ton of meat bags out there that really believe the weirdest and most absurd things, seeing a conspiracy in and behind absolutely everything.
> They don't do this to rattle anyone's cage, they firmly believe this, due to mental health problems.
> 
> ...


The lengths people will go to feed their drama llama.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 19, 2017)

@Kendricks
While I usually enjoy your snippy remarks, implying someone who makes posts like the one I quoted in previous post does so because of mental illness goes a little too far for me. Being mentally ill does not equate general ignorance or a need to instigate arguments . I work with mentally ill people, believe me, being ignorant is not a common trait among them. A lot of my clients are people that have a college degree, and some score as highly intelligent people.
So I do not take offence because you call SingaporeB ignorant, (although personal attacks are forbidden on Ab) but I do protest someone is dumb and therefore mentally ill.
Nuances and shades matter, nothing and nobody is black and white

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Nuances and shades matter, nothing and nobody is black and white


Oh, I could not agree more!

To clarify, and defend myself a little:
I wasn't claiming to make an accurate and/or professional diagnosis of his actual mental state and assumed it was obvious that I am just trying to point out how ridiculous his claim, _that the videos are fake_, is.
It's a little like saying _"Wow, that's retarded!"_ - not mean it _literally_.

That being said, I do wonder indeed what is wrong with people that do see a conspiracy behind everything, even if there is nothing to it at all.
I am not sure it is really _just _ignorance, which is a rather broad term as well and can be interpreted quite colorful. I could imagine that mental health can indeed play a role.
Paranoia comes to mind, for example. So maybe, while I wasn't serious and putting too much thought into this, I wasn't even that far off?

In fact, I just fed google with that, and it seems there's a lot to it, but I won't look further into it at this point, nor make any claims - just pointing it out.
Also, since you work with people suffering from mental health issues, you do know the broad variety of them, and the very different levels of severity.
I did _not_ say the guy above is a _psychopathic lunatic about to go on a killing spree_, I just mentioned mental health issues in general, or rather: That was my intention - I just worded it rather badly, I think.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 19, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> See, I looked past the 4-5 times in the past when you left one of your typical remarks, but by now it becomes a little annoying.
> If you wish to talk about anything personal/private, I have a PM box.


Eh, about as annoyed as I was when I read your post calling someone mentally ill and creepy based on the two posts they made that was not really creepy or seemed to indicate abnormal mental state.

I got a PM box too but you still posted here... go figure.



Kendricks said:


> Oh, I could not agree more!
> 
> To clarify, and defend myself a little:
> I wasn't claiming to make an accurate and/or professional diagnosis of his actual mental state and assumed it was obvious that I am just trying to point out how ridiculous his claim, _that the videos are fake_, is.
> ...


It's not uncommon to find a lot of faked videos on YouTube. In this case he was wrong. Suspecting someone of making a fake video doesn't make one a conspiracy crazy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kendricks (Sep 19, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Eh, about as annoyed as I was when I read your post calling someone mentally ill and creepy based on the two posts they made that was not really creepy or seemed to indicate abnormal mental state.
> 
> I got a PM box too but you still posted here... go figure.


Well, thank you for supporting my point, I could not have asked for a better example.



Trenor said:


> Suspecting someone of making a fake video doesn't make one a conspiracy crazy.


Except when there is not a single piece of evidence to support this silly claim.
Fake videos man, fake videos everywhere!
Better look out for shampain playing us all like puppets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Paranoia could be an issue, but like you said @Kendricks , two posts is not enough and we are not qualified to make a diagnosis. 
We're going terribly off-topic in a thread that is supposed to become a bite report..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 19, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Except when there is not a single piece of evidence to support this silly claim.


Which is why everyone else, including myself, pointed that out with examples to the video. There was no need to try to make some lame connection to his mental state or present him as creepy to make the point.



Kendricks said:


> Fake videos man, fake videos everywhere!
> Better look out for shampain playing us all like puppets!


About as valid as - Oh My God... This guy thinks there could be fake videos on the Internets... He is clearly mentally ill and creepy. Here let me hit up a scared emoji  to show my fear is _*for reals*_. No fooling Bro.



Andrea82 said:


> We're going terribly off-topic in a thread that is supposed to become a bite report..


Yeah, you're right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 19, 2017)

Lots of things can cause paranoia. Too much coffee. Alcohol. Drugs. And yes, mental illness.

Look, I'm not here to chew your jugular. I've got other jugulars I could chew. Just gonna say that as someone with diagnosed anxiety, chronic depression, and borderline personality disorder, the topic of mental illness is usually one people are woefully misinformed about. There is such a negative stigma about mental illness, and it impedes both education on the subject and treatment. Do you know how many years I refused treatment because I didn't want to be put on medication that would forever mark me 'crazy'? Do you know how many people think talking it out will cure something like Schizophrenia?

450 million people worldwide suffer from mental illness. One in four people. That's a pretty staggering number. If we apply that number to this thread with 35 participants, 8 potentially have some sort of mental illness.

I don't think you were intentionally insulting, I just think this is something people never really think about. It's such a common issue and yet it's about as misunderstood as Nina Simone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2017)

Almost sorry I blocked this guy, would have seen this sooner. 

No problem with it at all. Grown man making a decision to show others how much certain species can hurt. Nothing wrong with that.

@Kendricks  you've earned yourself a follower. 

@Trenor  what goes around, comes around I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## ekmonks (Nov 9, 2017)

Since it was taken down

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Graves6661 (Nov 9, 2017)

Worst part is how you made damn sure that the spider was good and ticked off before going in....  I look forward to reading this bite report lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

ekmonks said:


> Since it was taken down


Best part is from 0:24 to 0:29, when you clearly see the finger _choosing _the best way/direction for end bitten, like a kid choosing toys in the shop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Btw don't get tagged by the _Forcipules _of your Asian 'pede my friend, otherwise you would probably view the _P.murinus_ bite as "walk in the park".
> 
> They are on another level, pain talking... bad news. Like not even when Tom Sawyer remained mentally traumatized after spotting aunt Polly's underwear


You make me wonder again why people keep centipedes!  Nothing against those who do, but never ever ever in my home!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 9, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> After I got clamped on by an angry H.Gigas and had little to no side effects and just localised pain I decided I just had to experience the PAIN of an OBT bite... So I done it.. A few have seen my crying video but only 2 folks have seen this in its entirety... I was prepared for a bite and the T fell back in to her enclosure from about 6 inches high which was fine but in an uncontrolled environment if bitten you could launch a T across the room which is NOT good especially a heavy terrestrial... I was a curious idiot, this is not advisable EVER! EVER! Don't hate on this the T is fine but I wasn't lol, side effects for over a month, don't get bit folks...
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate regret lolol


The videos are no longer available?  Here I was curious... NOT curious enough to repeat the “experiment”, mind you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> The videos are no longer available?  Here I was curious... NOT curious enough to repeat the “experiment”, mind you!


The video is just above, post #146, re-uploaded by another person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 9, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I think that the 'lock topic' smilies is lovely and that should be used for 'say' another thing. Do you agree?
> 
> Ah, 'pedes? No, they are of lovely as well.


Lol, by all means! I did not intend it as a “lock topic” emoticon but was locking my home against centipedes! 

I love my millipedes but it helps that I have always found centipedes repulsive so I won’t be tempted to keep one.  I wouldn’t trust myself otherwise, lol, as I’m now totally in love with pokies and I was never going to keep any of those venomous OW species...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nightshady (Nov 9, 2017)

Haha... impressive Shampain88. 

Why did you go to the hospital? Purely pain control or were you having worrisome secondary symptoms?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 9, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Why did you go to the hospital? Purely pain control or were you having worrisome secondary symptoms?


He wanted to make sure that there was record of a tarantula bite just in case they were thinking of putting bans in place where he lives. Plus, he wanted to waste a whole lot of medical resources that could have been used on a genuine medical emergency.
I can't think of any other reason to do something so incredibly stupid and detrimental on a whole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightshady (Nov 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> He wanted to make sure that there was record of a tarantula bite just in case they were thinking of putting bans in place where he lives. Plus, he wanted to waste a whole lot of medical resources that could have been used on a genuine medical emergency.
> I can't think of any other reason to do something so incredibly stupid and detrimental on a whole.


Haha... touché for that comment.

I personally don't find it so egregious, but I was just curious why he went to the hospital. There's nothing they would really do except dole out pain meds and muscle relaxers, unless he was having some other more serious symptoms.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I was just curious why he went to the hospital. There's nothing they would really do except dole out pain meds and muscle relaxers, unless he was having some other more serious symptoms.


_P.murinus _venom is pretty potent, to say the least. Indeed, you are right, you are right. Basically the 'Docs' can't do much, except 'monitoring' you. It's not potentially lethal, or life threatening, after all, so obviously a sorta of anti-venom doesn't exist.

But you don't want, after a bite from one of those, to leave nothing not 'considered'. Secondary post bites effects, not a good thing to deal with at all, can jump out, you never know.

E.R is strongly recomended, thus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 9, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Haha... touché for that comment.
> 
> I personally don't find it so egregious, but I was just curious why he went to the hospital. There's nothing they would really do except dole out pain meds and muscle relaxers, unless he was having some other more serious symptoms.


You know when people scream and shout about socialist universal healthcare systems and how they are a horrendous waste because people don't want to pay for others who do stupid things and waste their tax dollars? This is exactly the scenario that they are referring to. And, unfortunately, they obviously aren't wrong in some cases. I am guessing if the medical care he received was coming directly out of his own pocket - he wouldn't have done what he did. But, wasting other people's hard earned tax money made it okay.
And I have gone through the process of fighting against bans being put in place and one of the first things by-law offices do is ask for area hospitals to submit their bite report statistics. Because why should other people be paying for it when they can ban those animals and save those resources for silly things... like children who have cancer and whatnot.
I'm not shocked either - there's a fool born every minute and all that.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nightshady (Nov 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> You know when people scream and shout about socialist universal healthcare systems and how they are a horrendous waste because people don't want to pay for others who do stupid things and waste their tax dollars? This is exactly the scenario that they are referring to. And, unfortunately, they obviously aren't wrong in some cases. I am guessing if the medical care he received was coming directly out of his own pocket - he wouldn't have done what he did. But, wasting other people's hard earned tax money made it okay.
> And I have gone through the process of fighting against bans being put in place and one of the first things by-law offices do is ask for area hospitals to submit their bite report statistics. Because why should other people be paying for it when they can ban those animals and save those resources for silly things... like children who have cancer and whatnot.
> I'm not shocked either - there's a fool born every minute and all that.


You make a very strong argument, and quite frankly I agree with you on both points (waste of resources and negativity of a documented bite report). I guess although I don't have issue with the bite, I do find it odd that he went to the hospital. I mean, you know it's going to hurt and you know it's going to cramp. You could have done the bite experiment and just treated yourself at home. I guess the allure of "free" healthcare was too much, haha.


----------



## Shampain88 (Nov 9, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> You know when people scream and shout about socialist universal healthcare systems and how they are a horrendous waste because people don't want to pay for others who do stupid things and waste their tax dollars? This is exactly the scenario that they are referring to. And, unfortunately, they obviously aren't wrong in some cases. I am guessing if the medical care he received was coming directly out of his own pocket - he wouldn't have done what he did. But, wasting other people's hard earned tax money made it okay.
> And I have gone through the process of fighting against bans being put in place and one of the first things by-law offices do is ask for area hospitals to submit their bite report statistics. Because why should other people be paying for it when they can ban those animals and save those resources for silly things... like children who have cancer and whatnot.
> I'm not shocked either - there's a fool born every minute and all that.


Oh I knew there would be one, I got a tetanus, antithetical hand bath and laughing gas! I've paid my way my whole adult life and if I seek medical attention that's got nothing to do with you or your moody hate... I think I done well, no serious lasting effects, no flesh eating symptoms, in fact all there was was pain, how does that equate to banning tarantulas? Should we ban the honey bee? I hate people like you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 9, 2017)

ekmonks said:


> Since it was taken down


Why did you bump this thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 9, 2017)

Shampain88 was an idiot. He knows this. He knows this, rest assured. Yet he decided to share with us his pretty dumb move, I don't nor I can know why, but not one of my issues.

He's an idiot that, as far as I know, always worked, and always payed taxes. Taxes aka money that, straight out of his pockets, are used as well for cover his health care, if he needs, of course.

In Italy the whole thing works more or less that way. Granted, me (and other Italian keepers) wouldn't exactly do a 'bull' move like that.

But it's not right to bash him too much. As I've said, that was pretty dumb, there's no other words for describe that. But money of the public wasted? Lol, in Italy we give to everyone, including no name, no surname/s illegals that maybe are/were criminals in their nations (when not Islamic terrorists ready to 'Allah Oh Akbar' the innocents) health care for free on a regular basis... *with my freaking money*, now that's a waste as well, since they are by far more in numbers than Shampain88  ;-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 9, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Oh I knew there would be one, I got a tetanus, antithetical hand bath and laughing gas! I've paid my way my whole adult life and if I seek medical attention that's got nothing to do with you or your moody hate... I think I done well, no serious lasting effects, no flesh eating symptoms, in fact all there was was pain, how does that equate to banning tarantulas? Should we ban the honey bee? I hate people like you!


I really don’t think the issue was you personally wasting money/resources but that people who wish to ban tarantulas might use such bite reports and hospital visits as justification.

Why should they stop there? Why not ban chocolate and fast food and alcohol? Why should “we” pay for others’ vices? Or why not go all out 1984 and watch everyone and make sure they exercise? Too unpopular? Our lovely T’s have no such assurance.

Again, nothing against you personally, but unfortunately politicians everywhere are meddlesome.  That’s why all the brouhaha about handling tarantulas at all, right? None of us would care if someone wanted to live free-range with a dozen pokies (yes, pokies, not ponies, silly autocorrect, lol) except that some moron might use the resulting incident as reason to ban tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 9, 2017)

When hospitals are looking for funding and each animal bite costs them $1000 in supplies and medical resources - they absolutely look at ways to prevent having to spend that money. And while municipal governments are being elected on promises not to increase property taxes to fund their area hospitals - the money has to be saved somewhere. 
One of the key places they look are stupid, and easily preventable, costs and people being bitten by animals in one of the very first places they look. I'm not guessing at this - I have been involved with this personally. They have the number of bites and the estimated cost of each one and it adds up. And it is one of the key factors taken into account when animal bans are put into place. 
So, while I am not suggesting that someone not seek medical attention when they get bitten accidentally - someone seeking medical care when they have been bitten on purpose is in a realm of stupid all on it's own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Nov 9, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I really don’t think the issue was you personally wasting money/resources but that people who wish to ban tarantulas might use such bite reports and hospital visits as justification.
> 
> Why should they stop there? Why not ban chocolate and fast food and alcohol? Why should “we” pay for others’ vices? Or why not go all out 1984 and watch everyone and make sure they exercise? Too unpopular? Our lovely T’s have no such assurance.
> 
> Again, nothing against you personally, but unfortunately politicians everywhere are meddlesome.  That’s why all the brouhaha about handling tarantulas at all, right? None of us would care if someone wanted to live free-range with a dozen pokies (yes, pokies, not ponies, silly autocorrect, lol) except that some moron might use the resulting incident as reason to ban tarantulas.


I'm sure my little incident is of no danger to being allowed to keep Ts... (BREAKING NEWS!- Man bitten by super poisonous, massive, gigantic, angry, evil tarantula nearly doesn't go to hospital but said "arrrgghhh it hurts! Why did I do that?" after weeks of therapy the Tarantula is said to be recovering slowly but surely)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 9, 2017)

Wow.   I know!  You should do it again so science will decide whether or not you were sensitized by the first bite.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boina (Nov 10, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> When hospitals are looking for funding and each animal bite costs them $1000 in supplies and medical resources - they absolutely look at ways to prevent having to spend that money.


I don't really know how health care works in Canada but I do know how it works in Germany and Britain - I work in health care and I've done cost assessments. Costs for medical treatment are a lot lower in Britain than what you are quoting here. The USA have the highest costs of medical treatment anywhere, sometimes 3 times (yes, 3 times!) higher than Germany or Britain. From what you are citing I'd think Canada may be similar to the US. The treatment costs for this bite as described by @Shampain88 would not even cover half a day of medications for a child with cancer and about one day of medications for a refugee with tuberculosis (plenty of those around here) - or just one test for a suspected case of tuberculosis. The resources used for his treatment are absolutely minimal - so minimal that there's no way they will have any effect on health care costs or hospital funding at all. People may look at bite reports for hospital funding questions in Canada - they don't do it around here and I know that for a fact. Smoking, overeating and lack of excercise are the big problems when it comes to self inflicted ailments, not animal bites.

Please, just keep things in perspective. Do I think @Shampain88 was an idiot? You bet I do. Did he put a strain on the health care system by seeking medical treatment? Most definitely not.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 10, 2017)

Perhaps it just a "learned behaviour" from having a parent with Autism but I tend to take people very strongly at their word, if someone says a certain experience like being bitten by an OW tarantula will hurt like hell then I do not feel particularly inclined to test whether it is true or not. Unfortunately I agree that certain authorities may well take this as supporting evidence to further campaign a ban on keeping these animals. Regardless of the fact that this T was unfortunately provoked in to doing so. We live in a world where dogs are put down for biting once with little consideration as to why, sometimes it is necessary, sometimes there are other factors to consider. I think the OP knows full well that what he did wasn't the smartest but him denying the potential effect his "experiment" could have on T keeping is sad. 

As for a waste on medical funding? The guy got bit, whether it was by accident or not, he did the sensible thing of seeking medical attention. Here in the UK we have TV programmes (e.g. bizarre ER) about people doing equally stupid stuff but that does not mean they are not entitled to medical attention. It is people who choose to use A&E and their general practice for things that can be sorted at a pharmacy or home that are more of a strain on NHS resources. I would rather be sat for ages in A&E because someone got bitten by a venomous animal than by someone who is trying to seek medical attention for cold symptoms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Mila (Nov 10, 2017)

why are people attacking him for going to the hospital? its way cheaper to disinfect a wound a give anti biotics than to treat septicemia, gangrene etc which could of happened if the fangs were infected with bacteria or viruses.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 10, 2017)

Mila said:


> why are people attacking him for going to the hospital?


It's not that people attacked him for that. I fully understand the concern of someone, someone maybe living in a nation/area etc were already exists regulations/limitations of all sorts about the keeping of certain animals. In such a case, obviously, who would love to hear/witness something (made basically on purpose, let's not forget this, we aren't talking about a bite happened by mistake) like that?

So I understand this. What makes me laugh is the "waste of resources/money" part.

C'mon, that's laughable. Here in Italy is full of nuts (Italians as well for legit immigrants and, incredibly, illegals as well) that, after an harmless mosquito bite (lol, slightly severe than an 'OBT' ) reaches the E.R like not even hungry zombies searching for flesh. Let alone people with their freaking wallet 'full' and money everywhere that, instead to go to a private dentist, prefer to *abuse *the SSN (supposed in such a context for the poorer, or those in difficulty) for 'bull' like caries etc

Now that's is what I consider a real waste of my cash and resources for those who really needs.



Mila said:


> if the fangs were infected with bacteria or viruses.


Well, the first rule of action, as you know, is to always use alcohol and 'clean' the bite point (no matter the T's, inverts in question). This, and even before reaching the E.R, always help.

After all a _P.murinus_ isn't a _Loxosceles rufescens _where, no matter, _Loxoscelism_ side effect can jump out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mila (Nov 10, 2017)

cleaning a wound can be done at home (even then its only really the surface as cleaning inside a bite is actually really quite hard) but the main point is to make sure you get anti biotics to prevent an infection taking hold. prevention over cure


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 10, 2017)

Hmmm I have reservations about anti-biotics being used when signs of infection are not present. It's a big problem at the moment where people use them needlessly. Getting a significant bite looked at by a medical professional is always worthwhile though. 

Haha Chris, I do agree but I take it you haven't had the misfortune of being bitten by the zanzara tigre then? I had a run in with one on my last visit. Not pleasant.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 10, 2017)

Grace Cannell said:


> Haha Chris, I do agree but I take it you haven't had the misfortune of being bitten by the zanzara tigre then? I had a run in with one on my last visit. Not pleasant.


Ah ah, recently seems that we have only those. The native ones seems, poof!, disappeared 

I remember when I was a kid, in the '90, those mosquitoes in our Summer house, here in Lombardy country. Now there's those nasty, and pretty badass, aesthetic talking.

After one of their 'kiss', my skin turns red and swallow a bit but, after not even 10 minutes, no more itchy feeling. They are however very annoying


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 10, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, recently seems that we have only those. The native ones seems, poof!, disappeared
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, in the '90, those mosquitoes in our Summer house, here in Lombardy country. Now there's those nasty, and pretty badass, aesthetic talking.
> 
> After one of their 'kiss', my skin turns red and swallow a bit but, after not even 10 minutes, no more itchy feeling. They are however very annoying


Yeah I helped my cousins spray their bushes when I was last there because they were a real problem in my family's region. Unfortunately I got bit in the process, I have never sought out medical attention for a mosquito bite before, but this was awful and got infected very quickly. I now take a jar of marmite with me to Italy as those evil blood suckers hate yeast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Nov 10, 2017)

At the end of the day, stupid as it was I've got more nerve than most! Im a mans man! Lmao I cuddle up with Kenobi every night now, we watch horrors and snuggle, she's a sweetheart...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 22, 2018)

Yo I'm trying to watch this video though its not up...


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Mar 22, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Yo I'm trying to watch this video though its not up...


Yo! Here it is, homie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 22, 2018)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Yo! Here it is, homie!


Thank you for the video my good man.

Just watched it: LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO "This is much worse than an H. gigas" 
That OBT almost jumped out of my screen when it bit you. You sir have earned your savage badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Mar 23, 2018)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Yo! Here it is, homie!


I cringed so hard watching this video. Cringe level: Nicholas Cage/10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## PinyRantula (Mar 23, 2018)

Lol I have an obt and that top stays down if there's any aggression. I don't think it's brave to do things like this, and I don't necessarily think it's stupid plenty of masochists in the world I guess, but not my cup of tea thanks.


----------



## Minty (May 21, 2018)

Got what he deserved, I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ekmonks (Nov 27, 2018)

Also gonna post here. In case anyone is interested in downloading the original here are links to the video files I downloaded a few days after he started this thread.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 27, 2018)

Nope, not letting this monster start up again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------

